# Earthborn Holistic Dog food for small breeds



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is day 2 and Rocky has eaten everything in the bowl for the last four meals. I am amazed....the ingredients look good and I think it's good dog food. I got it for 7.00 for a six pound bag of kibble. Cheap...found it at TJMAX. I looked it up on line and it's normally 12.95 per bag which is cheaper than NM or Wellness and you get an extra pound too! As long as he eats it I wouldn't care what I paid, but this is an extra bonus that I got it cheap!:chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just looked it up and it looks like a great food and if Rocky eats it......it must be good cause I remember I think he may be Vanilla's long lost brother:HistericalSmiley:They have the exact type of pickyness when comes to their food.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What do you feed Vanilla? Maybe you should try this. Give me a few more days and I'll let you know if he STILL likes it. I didn't give him any chicken or anything with it either. Just plain!

By the way, I don't know if I ever told you I was thinking of naming Rocky, Snowball or Vanilla, but my granddaughter said they sounded like girl names.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> What do you feed Vanilla? Maybe you should try this. Give me a few more days and I'll let you know if he STILL likes it. I didn't give him any chicken or anything with it either. Just plain!
> 
> By the way, I don't know if I ever told you I was thinking of naming Rocky, Snowball or Vanilla, but my granddaughter said they sounded like girl names.


Dianne, I too have finally found something that Vanilla does not walk away from any more. It is the NOW SMALL BREED formula that a lot of members have been mentioning as well. It is very good food with good ingredients. I know the plant and it is a few hours a way from where I am and it is a clean strict plant. I have seen the food you are now feeding and I do not mind giving it a try when I finish the bag that I am on. 
I think the name Rocky fits him perfectly. We don't even call Vanilla by her name we just call her V.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Dianne! I have not heard of Earthborn Holistic. I am always on the lookout for good, nutritious food so I'm glad you posted this info. I will check it out. As for you Rocky-boy, Rock-star, :you rock:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've heard of Now too! If V is eating it, I wouldn't change a thing! Rocky looked at the food this morning and went back on the couch for a nap. He ate it really well last night too. So...we'll see..Mr. Picky pants may have tired of it already. Too bad...that's what he's getting. I'm not giving in. Yeah, right, till he doesn't eat for two or three days again. :HistericalSmiley:



poochie2 said:


> Dianne, I too have finally found something that Vanilla does not walk away from any more. It is the NOW SMALL BREED formula that a lot of members have been mentioning as well. It is very good food with good ingredients. I know the plant and it is a few hours a way from where I am and it is a clean strict plant. I have seen the food you are now feeding and I do not mind giving it a try when I finish the bag that I am on.
> I think the name Rocky fits him perfectly. We don't even call Vanilla by her name we just call her V.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi April! Yes, I'm glad I was of help. Let me know how it goes when you get it. It's made in the USA and the ingredients look really good. Not grain free, but they have a grain free one too.




aprilb said:


> Hi, Dianne! I have not heard of Earthborn Holistic. I am always on the lookout for good, nutritious food so I'm glad you posted this info. I will check it out. As for you Rocky-boy, Rock-star, :you rock:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I've heard of Now too! If V is eating it, I wouldn't change a thing! Rocky looked at the food this morning and went back on the couch for a nap. He ate it really well last night too. So...we'll see..Mr. Picky pants may have tired of it already. Too bad...that's what he's getting. I'm not giving in. Yeah, right, till he doesn't eat for two or three days again. :HistericalSmiley:


""Looked at the food and went back on the couch for a nap"" 
Rocky is just too funny. 
If he refuses the new food altogether I would try the NOW cause Vanilla has yet to refuse this food and I am floored! One thing that puzzles me though is that there is a NOW small breed (kibbles are tiny) and there is a NOW adult breed (kibbles are large pellets) both are the exact same ingredients. Vanilla will not touch the larger kibble but will only eat the tinier NOW small breed. Who knows maybe Rocky prefers a tiny kibble versus the regular size.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

TJMAXX???? I didn't know they sold dog food. I thought they were a clothing store....man, I gotta get out more.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

They sell a little of everything for dogs. Mostly beds, anything you need for dogs, snacks and grooming supplies, but this time they had the dog food too! They also sell holistic and organic food for humans as well. I love that store!



almitra said:


> TJMAXX???? I didn't know they sold dog food. I thought they were a clothing store....man, I gotta get out more.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The grain-free Earthborn Holistic varieties look good to me. I haven't seen it locally, but I have heard of it before. I only feed grain-free so I can't comment much on the variety you purchased. Protein/Fat-wise the grain-free options appear to be in line with Acana, or slightly higher. I certainly don't see any red flags about this food so I'm glad Rocky is enjoying it!

...at least for now! LOL!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, well so far this morning he has not eaten it! :angry: I hope he eats it later.
Lisa, why is grain free better? Aren't grains good for you? Is it for allergies that grain free is best? Aren't the ingredients pretty much the same between them, other than the grain? I'm going to take a look now, as I am very interested in this. Thanks. : )




LJSquishy said:


> The grain-free Earthborn Holistic varieties look good to me. I haven't seen it locally, but I have heard of it before. I only feed grain-free so I can't comment much on the variety you purchased. Protein/Fat-wise the grain-free options appear to be in line with Acana, or slightly higher. I certainly don't see any red flags about this food so I'm glad Rocky is enjoying it!
> 
> ...at least for now! LOL!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Grains are not a natural part of an ancestral canine diet in the wild, they thrive on a high percentage of meat as their protein and a smaller percentage of vegetables/fruits. Most can handle some whole grains, but they are in general unnecessary and are not very easily digestible, just as with humans. A few dogs do seem to need a small amount of grains to keep weight on or off for some reason but the average dog does not. There are also those who seem to have grain allergies, although that seems to mostly occur with wheat, corn, etc, which are a definite no-no in my book for what I choose to feed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Got it...very interesting as most dog foods I see have grain in them. So if I'm correct, I don't remember seeing wheat or corn in Earthborn. Maybe next time I'll get the grain free. Rocky still has not eaten his breakfast. He is still thinking he is going to get food from me, but I have to be strong. :blink:



LJSquishy said:


> Grains are not a natural part of an ancestral canine diet in the wild, they thrive on a high percentage of meat as their protein and a smaller percentage of vegetables/fruits. Most can handle some whole grains, but they are in general unnecessary and are not very easily digestible, just as with humans. A few dogs do seem to need a small amount of grains to keep weight on or off for some reason but the average dog does not. There are also those who seem to have grain allergies, although that seems to mostly occur with wheat, corn, etc, which are a definite no-no in my book for what I choose to feed.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Dianne, is Rocky still devouring his kibble right now? Sadly Yeager has grown out of the Wellness Core. I got him Taste of the Wild-high prairie,mixed with a spoon of the canned taste of the wild, for the first 3-4 days he devoured the kibble regardless of the canned. Now, on week 2, he would not touch the kibble unless there's canned food in it. He also started to just lick the canned food and leave most of the kibble. I don't know what to do with his pickyness besides to just pick up the meal if he doesn't eat it then when he's hungry he'll eat it when I offer it again at night.

Oh, and Yeager had a bad bout of soft stool a few weeks back, we tracked it down to the biscuit that I was giving him, it has wheat in it and I don't think it agrees with his system.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sara, Rocky is has not eaten it yet today. I'm inclined to pick it up right now and just put it out again tonight. I think that is the best thing so they know we mean business. It may take a week to get it through their stubborn little minds. :HistericalSmiley:I know how frustrating it is...believe me. If Yeager likes the canned I think it's perfectly fine to just give him just that. At least he's eating it. Rocky doesn't like canned food much. Really, if it were up to Rocky he'd eat everything we are eating. He doesn't care what it is as long as it's what we are eating at the time!:smilie_tischkante:



yeagerbum said:


> Dianne, is Rocky still devouring his kibble right now? Sadly Yeager has grown out of the Wellness Core. I got him Taste of the Wild-high prairie,mixed with a spoon of the canned taste of the wild, for the first 3-4 days he devoured the kibble regardless of the canned. Now, on week 2, he would not touch the kibble unless there's canned food in it. He also started to just lick the canned food and leave most of the kibble. I don't know what to do with his pickyness besides to just pick up the meal if he doesn't eat it then when he's hungry he'll eat it when I offer it again at night.
> 
> Oh, and Yeager had a bad bout of soft stool a few weeks back, we tracked it down to the biscuit that I was giving him, it has wheat in it and I don't think it agrees with his system.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, and Yeager had a bad bout of soft stool a few weeks back, we tracked it down to the biscuit that I was giving him, it has wheat in it and I don't think it agrees with his system.

 Well, at least now you know and you can be aware of it. I give Rocky the Wellness treats. He does fine on those. 

Rocky had hard stools last night after two days of being on the Earthborn. His stools were fine on the Wellness. I'm hoping it's just till his body gets used to it. He's not much of a drinker.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sara, Rocky is has not eaten it yet today. I'm inclined to pick it up right now and just put it out again tonight. I think that is the best thing so they know we mean business. It may take a week to get it through their stubborn little minds. :HistericalSmiley:I know how frustrating it is...believe me. If Yeager likes the canned I think it's perfectly fine to just give him just that. At least he's eating it. Rocky doesn't like canned food much. Really, if it were up to Rocky he'd eat everything we are eating. He doesn't care what it is as long as it's what we are eating at the time!:smilie_tischkante:


haha yea! their little minds are quite stubborn! maybe if Rocky begs for table scraps just hand him a piece of kibble and see how he'd react :innocent:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's so funny!!!:HistericalSmiley:




yeagerbum said:


> haha yea! their little minds are quite stubborn! maybe if Rocky begs for table scraps just hand him a piece of kibble and see how he'd react :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rocky -- you are a little stinker!!!! I was sooooooooo excited when your Mom posted that she had found a good food that you LIKED -- but then I kept on reading and it appears that after 2 days you've already decided it isn't as good as you first thought. :w00t:

Your gf, Lacie, is very picky too. I just never know if she's going to be hungry and eat her breakfast or her dinner. Depends on her mood. When she was an only fluff, she would hardly ever eat her food. Now that she has sisters she usually manages to eat at least a little from 1 of her meals.

Tell your Mom that she needs to get Dr. Harvey's food-in-a-bowl (the one with grain) and homecook for you (with the Dr. Harvey's food). After talking to Dr. Harvery about whether or not I should use the one with or without grain, he told me that his food only contains 12% highly digestable grain (oats, etc.) and that, if my fluffs aren't allergic to grain, I should go with the one that has grain.

I've never had a problem with Lacie when I was feeding Dr. Harvery's. She loves it because I cook the protein for the meal. 

With just Rocky -- Dr. Harvey's isn't that expensive and I know that Rocky would be extremely willing to eat it. (See, Rocky, Awntie Lynn is trying to help.):thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear Awntie Lynn,
I am asking my Mom to buy me Dr. Harvey's. She isn't sure she wants to becus I wike something and then I don't. I know I make her mad but I weally don't want to do dat. I wish she wud buy just one bag for me and wet me twy it for a week. Den maybe I wod wike it and make her happy. Tell Wacie I wub her and can't wat to see her agan and dat I fweel her pain abot the food. Nothing is as good as uman stuff. Dey have it all! I did not eat my dinna yet but maybe waatr wen I am weally starvin I will eat som. I betta do dat befor mom piks it up! wub, Rocky xoxo



Lacie's Mom said:


> Rocky -- you are a little stinker!!!! I was sooooooooo excited when your Mom posted that she had found a good food that you LIKED -- but then I kept on reading and it appears that after 2 days you've already decided it isn't as good as you first thought. :w00t:
> 
> Your gf, Lacie, is very picky too. I just never know if she's going to be hungry and eat her breakfast or her dinner. Depends on her mood. When she was an only fluff, she would hardly ever eat her food. Now that she has sisters she usually manages to eat at least a little from 1 of her meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Has Rocky tried Grandma Lucy's Artisan? I just ordered some for Preston to see how he likes it. He is SO over dry kibble! Wet food is better for them anyway. He is really jealous of London since she is on canned food for her tummy issues so I am looking forward to feeding them both something yummier...I hope he likes it, lol. Otherwise we'll try Addiction dehydrated raw.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dianne, I'd definitely recommend Dr. Harveys for Rocky if he's super picky but loves regular people food (good call, Lynn). You can mix in different cooked meats to keep him interested...and because it's a pre-mix, you know it's balanced. I'm wondering if you'd have better luck getting him to eat something like that than kibble.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HE ATE IT ALL!!!! :chili: See.. he was just waiting to see if I was going to give him anything else. I have not given him one thing (pieces of chicken) since we got back from California 12 days ago! I just picked the food up after lunch time and then put the same food down at dinner time.
So we got through DAY 3. I don't care if he eats once or twice a day...he'll eat when he's hungry. I think I may win this one!:w00t:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay!!! Keep us updated on his eating habits, hehe. Maybe try feeding him less at each meal also so he is more hungry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So far he's eating it...so we'll see. I will definitely try Dr. Harvey's if it doesn't work out. Problem is he doesn't like carrots, so if there are too many carrots in it he won't eat. Can you believe he doesn't like carrots? I buy the baby ones and cut them in tiny pieces. My Schnauzer used to eat them as treats!




Bailey&Me said:


> Dianne, I'd definitely recommend Dr. Harveys for Rocky if he's super picky but loves regular people food (good call, Lynn). You can mix in different cooked meats to keep him interested...and because it's a pre-mix, you know it's balanced. I'm wondering if you'd have better luck getting him to eat something like that than kibble.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like him to eat twice a day, but maybe sometimes he just doesn't feel like eating in the morning. I am giving him 1/4 cup in the morning and same at night. 



LJSquishy said:


> Yay!!! Keep us updated on his eating habits, hehe. Maybe try feeding him less at each meal also so he is more hungry.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I feed mine 1/4 c a.m. and 1/4 c p.m. I think it depends upon their activity level also.....mine are active and not crated throughout the day, so they get lots of time to run & play. But some folks work 8-10 hrs daily and have to crate their fluffs....and this amt of food is causing actual weight gain (I have an acquaintance who has to do this). Just watch your baby's weight, activity level, and judge by that.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

almitra said:


> I feed mine 1/4 c a.m. and 1/4 c p.m. I think it depends upon their activity level also.....mine are active and not crated throughout the day, so they get lots of time to run & play. But some folks work 8-10 hrs daily and have to crate their fluffs....and this amt of food is causing actual weight gain (I have an acquaintance who has to do this). Just watch your baby's weight, activity level, and judge by that.


That is the exact amount I feed as well.


----------

